# Mach Dusty!!!!!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG WOWOWOWOW YAY I am soooo HAPPY for you!!!!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

That was just amazing to watch! Buddy is so beautiful and graceful.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Dusty!!! I love the victory lap!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to the both of you. Your hard work paid off!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG!!! YAY!!! WAY TO GO, DUSTY AND KATIE!!! THAT IS GREAT NEWS!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  I have a better video of the victory lap on our VHS camera, I have to film it off the TV so we can see the triumphant leap off the dogwalk during his victory lap. No more contact zones for Dusty! :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So is he retired now?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Nooo, he has too much fun to retire entirely  I won't run him in the heat anymore, but when it's nice and cool like this he wants to go play agility. Next weekend he's still running at full height because it's too late to move him down, and after that he'll be jumping 20" instead of 24". We have to start back in Novice and work up again, but it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats you two you, did a great job


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-that is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! 

Too bad SOMEBODY is off training CHICKENS ... :uhoh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to Dusty and you. Sounds like a great accomplishment. Great video.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!!

Congratulations Katie and Dusty!

As a matter of fact, I was thinking about you this weekend!! I was wondering if you had gotten your MACH!! Congrats!  So very much proud of you 2! Do you have any pictures of your MACH bar and rosette?











katieanddusty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Too bad SOMEBODY is off training CHICKENS ... :uhoh:


Yeah, I wonder how that went for Steph!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Someone told me that Stephanie wants to take a chicken home. Maybe she'll bring it to agility class like people do with their new puppies :


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Way to go Katie and Dusty, I knew it was just a matter of time...hooray MACH DUSTY!!!!! Awesome job you two...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Too bad SOMEBODY is off training CHICKENS ... :uhoh:


"Somebody" is back... "Somebody" is back!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_

I'm so proud of you guys! I heard the news all the way in Sequim, WA! Janelle sent me a text just after it happened and I replied with a huge, celebratory WOOHOO in your honor!

Can't wait to sign your MACH bar... assuming there's any space left on it by now, which is doubtful! 

CONGRATS AGAIN to you and THE BUDDY!

-Stephanie, Zoie and Quiz


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Someone told me that Stephanie wants to take a chicken home. Maybe she'll bring it to agility class like people do with their new puppies :


Hahaha! Yes, the rumor is true, I DID want to bring a chicken home. I've since come to my senses, however, given that I live in an apartment! However, I have gained access to some "rental chickens" that I can train in the interim. One day, I WILL have my own chicken... Working with the chickens really demonstrates how much training slop dogs let us get away with!

Heheee... and yes, I would have to bring it to agility! I'll just get her a little Feather Tether (bird harness... Premier makes them!) and we'll be good to go!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hey I am just now seeing this. Way to go Katie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't understand much about this but one thing I do know. That was fantastic!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Woohoo! Congrats!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

Should we bring the bar to class sometime then? It's really big and hard to fit into the car ...


----------

